# Production pieces



## Jonkou (Feb 28, 2022)

Updated pic from a few days ago with the finish completed and the small batch delivered to the store today.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2022)

Love that oak one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## trc65 (Feb 28, 2022)

That's a pretty grouping, I'd have a hard time picking just one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm gonna have to find some redheart!!!
Would make a beautiful turkey call!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 28, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Love that oak one!



You beat me to laying claim to the white oak one Eric  

Fantastic looking collection John!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jonkou (Feb 28, 2022)

Here’s a face shot of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2022)

Man thats perdy ....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 28, 2022)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 28, 2022)

Beauties. Will have to dig a little deeper in the well to trade you next time to get that type of figure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 1, 2022)

Impeccable finish on these magnificent turnings! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 1, 2022)

A+++

I have to give one of these a try now that my wife has seen it. She sends her best compliments as well John!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Mar 1, 2022)

Great pieces! I really like the spalted white oak and the top left maple. The shape is very pleasing to the eye, and best of all they're attractive have a function!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac (Mar 1, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Here’s a face shot of it.
> 
> View attachment 223484


Thanks for that view.....it's thicker than what I thought from your first photos. I'm going to have to give it a try! Looking like 2oz lamps are about the smallest at ~2" diam.....seems a nice dimension.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 1, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Here’s a face shot of it.
> 
> View attachment 223484


Yeh, yeh - show off that spaghetti!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 1, 2022)

scootac said:


> I'm gonna have to find some redheart!!!
> Would make a beautiful turkey call!


Have 3x3x12-18” if you’re interested.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 1, 2022)

scootac said:


> Thanks for that view.....it's thicker than what I thought from your first photos. I'm going to have to give it a try! Looking like 2oz lamps are about the smallest at ~2" diam.....seems a nice dimension.


1 1/2” diameter lamps and be creative with the blank. This is my most popular by far over others I do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 1, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Yeh, yeh - show off that spaghetti!


Here’s a screen saver for you Mike, might need that bib.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 5


----------



## djg (Mar 2, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> 1 1/2” diameter lamps and be creative with the blank. This is my most popular by far over others I do.
> 
> View attachment 223542
> View attachment 223543


Do you have a source of the 1-1/2" lamps? What fuel do you put in them?


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 2, 2022)

djg said:


> Do you have a source of the 1-1/2" lamps? What fuel do you put in them?


Can get the confetti tea lights from Craft Supplies USA, Rockler, or Firefly. Any quality combustible smokeless lamp oil will work.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 2, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> 1 1/2” diameter lamps and be creative with the blank. This is my most popular by far over others I do.
> 
> View attachment 223542
> View attachment 223543


I’ll gladly take the one on row 3 (or 4?) column 4 (or 3) that went off the grid …….have to send me a few to make sure it is the correct one . You have my addy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 2, 2022)

Those are long gone Arn, pic is the first production run from the new shop after moving to NH, keep it for posterity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 2, 2022)

Are we going to see a Hawaiian  run of these production- koa, milo, kou, kamane, even perhaps Hau, breadfruit, Koai’a, Norfolk pine, kiawe and the like…..I am sure you work with these and then some when you lived in the Island.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 2, 2022)

Not any time soon, still waiting for COVID threat to go away to visit family and friends in Hawaii nei. Will send back lots of wood when we do. 
You hit on the basics, learned to turn on those except don’t know koai’a by that name. Will be looking for those and a few more favorites like toon, primavera, silky oak, formosan koa, driftwood, iron wood, rambutan, Java plum, various gums, lychee, wiliwili, pheasant, coconut, cook pine, Sugi pine, monkey pod, albezia, sandalwood, banyan, plumeria, kukui, Cuban mahog, China berry, robusta, grapenut, mango, guava, avocado, tamarind, Ohia, macadamia, coffee, tropical ash, lauhala… probably missing a few… and whatever else Buds have to offer.
Hawaii truly is a woodworkers paradise, miss it… cherry, maple, walnut and oak ain’t bad either.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

